# Where to store luggage for a couple of hours in Siena



## margb (May 13, 2015)

My friend and I will be arriving in Siena by train from Rome (via Florence) on a Saturday afternoon.  We'd like to take advantage of being there to see a bit of the city before we are picked up by our hotel shuttle from a nearby town.

I understand that there is no luggage storage at the Siena train station, but that there might be a facility at the bus station.  Our suitcases are not large, but would need a decent-sized locker or the kind of place where you check items in over a counter.

Can anyone tell me if the bus station for sure has luggage storage of the type we need, or if there is some place in town that we could take a taxi to?

Also, any suggestions for how to maximize a couple of hours in the city would really be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes, the bus station has luggage service that takes items over the counter, behind glass windows. 

How much time will you have overall? here is a day itinerary in Siena: http://www.discovertuscany.com/itineraries-in-tuscany/one-day-in-siena.html
but the most recommended as far as place to visit are the cathedral, baptistery, palazzo pubblico, piazza del campo


----------



## margb (Jun 24, 2015)

*Thank you*

Hello, Lourdes,

Thank you very much for your reply.  Unfortunately, we are already back from our trip.  It proved very confusing trying to locate the bus station - we and our bags followed signage up six escalators before discovering that it was back on the same level as the train station.  Even the cab we called at the top was unsure of where the bus station was, eventually taking us to a church parking lot used by intercity buses, apparently.  The driver used his own phone to call our hotel for an early pickup, so we never saw more of Siena than the supermarket.  Maybe next time!


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 24, 2015)

That is quite unsettling, that a taxi driver would not know where the bus station is at!!

I am sorry to hear you spent the limited time you had just searching.... but these types of adventures unfortunately are often part of traveling abroad. I do hope you make it back and spend a few days in Siena, it really does deserve more time than most give it. 

For others interested in the topic of luggage deposit at the bus station, here is more info from our page on how to get to Siena without a car (by bus from Florence, for example):



> You arrive in Siena at *Piazza Gramsci/Viale Tozzi*,  which is closer to the center than the train station. *Underneath the  piazza*, in the "sottopassaggio della Lizza", is the bus station where  you can buy tickets for the way back, ask for information and find *baggage storage*, restrooms and an ATM machine.



The rest of the article is here: http://www.discovertuscany.com/siena/tourist-info/getting-to-siena-without-a-car.html

The bus station is NOT at the same level as the train station (which is 4km away) but it *IS under the PIAZZA*. Last time I was there a few weeks ago, I found one staircase down closed on one side of the piazza but if you crossed it to the other side, there was a way down to the ticket offices/luggage deposit. I will add this info to the article to make sure it is clearer.


----------



## Javi Bejerman (Dec 9, 2015)

*Question*

Hi, we are going to Sienna to spend a day and I we bought our bus tickets from Rome to Piazza Stazione, is there a place to secure our luggagge? Or do we have to get off the bus in some of the other stations?
Thank you very much!



Lourdes said:


> Yes, the bus station has luggage service that takes items over the counter, behind glass windows.
> 
> How much time will you have overall? here is a day itinerary in Siena: http://www.discovertuscany.com/itineraries-in-tuscany/one-day-in-siena.html
> but the most recommended as far as place to visit are the cathedral, baptistery, palazzo pubblico, piazza del campo


----------



## Lourdes (Dec 9, 2015)

Are you taking the bus all the way from Rome to Siena?
Piazza Stazione is the first stop in Siena, which is the TRAIN station - there ISN'T a place there to leave your luggage. So don't get off, if the bus continues to the BUS STATION on Piazza Grasmci.
That is where you CAN leave your luggage - the offices are under the piazza, so just look for the stairs down.

You can read more about it here:
http://www.discovertuscany.com/siena/tourist-info/getting-to-siena-without-a-car.html


----------



## Anne Elder (Aug 14, 2018)

*Are they still storing luggage?*

Dear Lourdes,

I'll be in Siena for a couple of hours in September and will probably take the bus from Florence. I'll have a big suitcase with me and a guitar and just wanted to make sure that they still store luggage at the bus station in Siena and if they are also taking big pieces?

Last year I stopped in Florence and it was no trouble leaving the luggage at the train station.

Thank you 

Anne


----------



## DonnaDenise (Aug 14, 2018)

Buongiorno,

If you are traveling with bulky bags, you may also want to try:
https://bagbnb.com/it/deposito-baga...02:00&pickUp=2018-08-14T16:15:11+02:00&bags=2

This is a possibility, but it is in the center, so you need to carry your bags to the square:
https://www.sienainfopoint.com/chapter/services/baggagestorage/

This article tells you where the bag deposit is for the bus station:
https://www.discovertuscany.com/siena/tourist-info/getting-to-siena-without-a-car.html

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes Anne, I can confirm they take bulky luggage as well, I went by and checked recently and the bag storage is still under the piazza where the buses stop (piazza Gramsci). It is easier to store there as soon as you arrive and not drag luggage around to another luggage point.


----------



## akho463 (Sep 6, 2018)

Lourdes said:


> Yes Anne, I can confirm they take bulky luggage as well, I went by and checked recently and the bag storage is still under the piazza where the buses stop (piazza Gramsci). It is easier to store there as soon as you arrive and not drag luggage around to another luggage point.



Hi! This thread has been helpful. I wanted to check if you know what time the luggage storage at the bus station closes and do they have a shop name (to easily locate them)?

Thanks in advance!


----------

